# Quick Basing Question...



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've made 4 chaos spawn from odd bitz, but I'm not sure what base size they require. Anyone know off hand?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The square * ones you put minotaurs on and pegasus knights, sorry i don't know the exact size.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool. Those are 40mm bases. Thanks WoT!


----------

